# Allis Chalmers Tractors on Missouri Auction



## Machinery Pete (Apr 28, 2012)

Fun Youtube video, highlights of a Missouri farm auction featuring (5) nice Allis Chalmers tractors:






Tomorrow I'll be covering a farm auction in central Minnesota with a 2011 JD 9770 STS combine with 0 hours...never in the field. Should be interesting 

Pete
www.machinerypete.com


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Is that the auction just out of Day? Lots of almost new equipment. I look forward to hearing about that one.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

http://www.zielsdorfauctions.com/zielsdorfBill.cfm?bID=zielsdorf1211161001&rad=4ybqqsyw7s88ucq6ifgeeubok


----------



## Machinery Pete (Apr 28, 2012)

Here's the Youtube video of the 2011 JD 9770 STS combine with 0 hours selling on the Nov. 16th Braham, MN farm estate auction:






Pete
www.machinerypete.com


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks. My brother went there. Lots of nice big newer equipment.


----------

